# Been AFK for a while but im backkkkkk



## therichinc (Feb 16, 2017)

Been afk a while just figured I would see how everyone was doing. And maybe post some works from the end of year and new year so far. @robert flynt hopefully ill see you somewhere at the blade show this year.

This is a Everyday user, G10 handle and bolsters dovetailed with white spacer.




Drop Point skinner, with Box elder burl purple, and yellow cast.



Devin Thomas ladder pattern Damascus, with Amboyna Burl




Devin Thomas Ladder pattern Damascus, Ebony Bolsters, with Giraffe Bone. Has Copper spacer, and wave copper spacer between bolster and handle, Copper pins and lanyard Tube







And here is a shot of 15 that I did for a ranch in south Texas

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 16, 2017)

Don't be such a stranger!! Good Lord Man how can you pick a favorite outta all those!! OK OK the second one

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Feb 16, 2017)

Didn't realize the last two were such bad pics, I have better ones ill have to find.


----------



## bamafatboy (Feb 16, 2017)

Great looking knives, love them all. however to get the best complimant, I would need to hold one of them, LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 16, 2017)

Those are amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Feb 16, 2017)

@therichinc Gorgeous! Welcome back buddy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 16, 2017)

Welcome back! What is AFK? knifemaker code?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## therichinc (Feb 16, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Welcome back! What is AFK? knifemaker code?


away from keyboard....haha..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 16, 2017)

Great looking knives! Good to see you back. 
Those sheaths look amazing. If your posting more pics include better pics if those !


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 17, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful work Rick!!! All those hand sanded blades and I really envy your leather work and wish I could carve leather like that. Leather work is not something I enjoy doing, wish I did.
I also hope to see you at the Blade Show too. Looking forward to visiting with everyone and to see what they have been up to. Alway good to be able to hand pick my handle material too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 19, 2017)

All beautiful knives, but that leather work really caught my eye.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 19, 2017)

Great looking knives !!!

In the 3rd one, what is the pin material?


----------



## Strider (Feb 23, 2017)

Looks like turquoise and... Damn, good question! 
I won't even comment them. You could make a calendar of your own haha!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm voting for the G10. It's got really nice grains and I like the EDC aspect.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Mar 10, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Great looking knives !!!
> 
> In the 3rd one, what is the pin material?


Pin material is aluminum corby bolts.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 10, 2017)

therichinc said:


> Pin material is aluminum corby bolts.


So the blue color is a reflection or something?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therichinc (Mar 10, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> So the blue color is a reflection or something?


Yea it's just a reflection. I just noticed it after you mentioned it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

